# gas cap



## John America

¿Cómo se traduce "gas cap" a español?  Esto es la tapa que se pone sobre el tubo que va al tanque de gasolina en un coche, camión o moto.

Gracias.


----------



## Woele

Pues, está en la página del diccionario de "cap"... (petrol cap).


----------



## John America

Gracias, Woele:

Nunca decimos "petrol" en los EE. UU.  Pienso que esto es la razón porque me lo salté.


----------



## Woele

Sí, yo entiendo. En alemán la llaman "Benzin" - o "Benzene" (que es raro porque la mayoría del casos la gasolina no contiene mucho "benzene"). En Inglaterra, creo que la llaman "petrol"...y no sé, pero el otro día, vi un comercial de España donde la llamaron no "gasolina" sino "combustible".

Go figure.


----------



## Miguel Antonio

¿Y alguien sabe lo que es _gas cap_ en un contexto de extracción de petróleo en altamar?
La frase completa es: _gas replacing oil/water either through gas exsolution or *gas cap expansion*, oil replacing water, pore pressure increase, can give a low impedance response_

Gracias de antemano. Saludos.


----------



## Tampiqueña

Hola de nuevo, MA:

En Google se refieren a "gas cap" como "casquete de gas" y encontré un documento donde hablan de "Expansión del casquete de gas".

Un abrazo.


----------



## Woele

Bueno, yo no soy geólogo, pero creo que en este sentido "gas cap" refiere a la situación donde ya hay gas en el depósito. Cuando se extrae el petróleo, el gas se expande y esto sirve como un mecanismo de empuje.

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Oil_reservoir#Gas_cap_drive

www.usask.ca/geology/classes/geol463/46312.pdf  -  (página 10)

Y creo que Tampiqueña ha encontrado la traducción correcta en "casquete".


----------



## Resueño

Dicen en las autopartes "tapón de combustible". O "tapón de gasolina". Saludos.


----------



## Moritzchen

Cómo se dice gasolina en otras partes no es la pregunta.
Tampoco estamos hablando de depósitos de gas.
Resueño contesta apropiadamente y mi aporte es "tapa del tanque".


----------



## EddieZumac

Resueño said:


> Dicen en los autopartes "tapon de combustible". O "tapon de gasoline".
> 
> Saludos


¡Exactamente, tapón de gasolina!


----------

